# RIP Puff



## Fionab (Mar 28, 2010)

Puff was my first beardy, last year he had to eventually have an eye taken out....... today he was PTS to say im gutted is an understatement. its only when we lose one we realise just how much of an impact these guys can have on our lives if we let them.....
this is my tribute to Puff.


----------



## Alex L. (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm truly sorry 4 ur loss... I know losing anything is difficult but you must remember: 

Where there is death, there is also new life.


----------



## McToons (May 7, 2011)

Condolences, sorry to hear.

If the pictures are anything to go by though he had one hell of a decent and full life.


----------



## Fionab (Mar 28, 2010)

yep maybe tomorrow i can think like that tonight i just miss him, but thank you


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

aww fiona sorry to hear that  i know how much you went through last year with him he was a wee warrior


----------



## Fionab (Mar 28, 2010)

thanks Kirky yeah he was one of a kind


----------



## tracey_H_ (Jan 28, 2011)

He was gorgeous such lovely pictures,so sorry you lost him.We lost our beardie miley last september,and had only had her for 6 months,it's devastating and your so right how they get a hold on you.We have our little boy MoJo now,he in now way repaced miley.But he makes me smile every day.RIP puff xxx


----------



## Fionab (Mar 28, 2010)

thank you, we have two more girls, but as you say they cant replace another one.


----------



## jennas (Nov 6, 2010)

:grouphug: so sorry to hear that. We have four of them and I would be heart broken if I lost one. Your right you can't replace one they all have there own personality.


----------



## asmaa (May 4, 2009)

i lost my first one just before xmas to liver disease so i feel your sorrow and he sure was one happy dragon when you had him


----------

